
Royal Canadian Mint Million Dollar Coin (2007) - acangiano
http://www.mint.ca/store/mint/learn/million-dollar-coin-1600006
======
steve19
_"Why did the Royal Canadian Mint make the world's purest and largest gold
bullion coin? Because we can."_

That and because they probably made a decent profit from the sale of each
coin.

------
CapitalistCartr
So it's worth 4 million US dollars today. I wonder who those 5 purchasers are.

------
steve19
They don't say what they were selling them for. I want to know what the
difference between cost of the gold and price of the coin was.

~~~
zandorg
Typically (say on Ebay), gold coins sell (eg, are bid up to) for the same
amount as that weight in gold on the global market.

~~~
steve19
They usually sell these special coins for a profit over and above the price of
the gold. They would have cost a lot to produce.

------
oneplusone
These coins were sold for 5 million a piece, so quite a large markup.

